# Toro Powermax 724OE can you retrofit a quickstick?



## Minnesnowman (Nov 20, 2013)

I bought the Powermax 724OE last year and love it, with one exception, it doesnt have the "quickstick" (the combo of directing the chute AND the high/low in one). Mine has the manual clip at the front that you have to move up and down to direct the hight of the throw. I see the new 724OE's that came out this year DO have the quickstick.

I am wondering if anyone knows if its possible to put a quickstick on mine, IF it's possible what all do i need to do (I'm no mechanical genius) so if you know how to do this walk me through it like youre talking to a 5 yr old.

so, if it is possible, does anyone out there have the parts (maybe someone blew up thier new toro with a Quickstick and wants to part it out?)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you would have to buy a new dash and the other parts needed to retro fit it. ALOHA to the forms..


----------

